# My pond with cichlids



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

First off I would like to say Hello everyone! This pond started off as a home for some turtles I had, then it housed 8 oscars. A few months ago I threw about 10 assorted cichlids in there and now they are breeding. The pond is 20'x10' with the deep end approx. 4'
































If anyone could identify these I would appreciate it.








the spoiled one


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks like an aratus cichlid to me. Do you live in an arid climate or do you have to take the cichlids out in the winter?


----------



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

I live in central FL, but in the winter I might have to add some sort of heater. Im not going to even think about catching all of those fish by hand. There are at least 20-25 of those babies swimming in and out of all the rocks.


----------



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

I think your right. I was looking at other pics of the Auratus cichlids and thats what I have. The fews males I have are a lot darker than the females.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

When they mature the males more or less "flip" their color almost like in a film negative.


----------



## Hermitkid84 (Jan 24, 2007)

How did those turtles work out? I tried that once outside with a kiddie pool and they took off for the nearest body of water when I turned my head!


----------



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

If you look at the first pic you will see a small fence I put in so that they cannot escape.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I envy you. That's a nice looking pond. I would love to have a pond like yours. Do you have it filtered and if so what kind of filter? The closest thing I have for a pond is a 300-gallon Rubbermaid stock tank with a fountain and rocks piled around it. I only have plants in it because in upstate New York winters seem to last for 6 months. Even the plants have to come out. My property is so rocky digging an inground pond would be a nightmare. Any way, that's a great pond you have.


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what's in the cage thing behind the pond ?


----------



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks for the compliment. I used to have an iguana in there, but now it houses a rabbit.


----------



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

748johnd said:


> My property is so rocky digging an inground pond would be a nightmare.


Right where the center of the pond is, there used to be a full grown orange tree. I had a tough time ripping all the roots out and reforming the dirt.
edit: and as for the filter I have a screen in front of the skimmer box to keep the turtles out. In the skimmer box there is a 2" think filter, then the bio falls contains three more of the filter mats and three mesh bags of lava rock.


----------

